# Diablo tuning? I Have questions.



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

I just got a diablo tuner. And i wanted to know what is the best setting? I have a '05 Gto with kooks headers and K/N CAI. Any ideas?


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

If you have 91 octain fuel use the "91 tune"
If you have 93 use the "Diablo tune".

After you do that follow these instructions to get your fuel dialed in. It made a world of difference in my goat.
My goat kicks out from under me at +90 now.

View topic - LS1/LS2/LS3/LS4/LS7 etc. - LOGGING, ADJUSTING INJECTOR SLOPE :: DiabloSport :: Gas and Diesel Tuning Systems


----------

